# Powder Hard to Dispense



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

I have been very pleased with my reloads in .40 cal and 9mm using Titegroup. I am now loading some rounds for my .243 rifle for the first time. I wanted to set up my RCBS powder measure to throw about 35gr and then trickle the rest on my scale. But the two powders I am trying to use (AA4350 and Reloader 15) seem to bind up the measure. It seems to catch as I move the arm up or down.

I did notice that Titegroup is flaky and AA4350 and R15 are cylindrical. Are the cylindrical powders what some are calling "extruded"? 

Have I learned that you can't use cylindrical powders in a RCBS powder measure?

Are there powder measures that can handle these powders? 

Thanks for allowing me to access your collected wisdom.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the RCBS powder measure, I have the Lee disk powder measure, and I also am not familiar with the certain powders you have listed, I use Hogdon H322 for my rifle loads 6.8mm.

What I do know is that tubular powders are known as extruded powders. Spherical powders are known as ball powder. Check out this link http://www.reloadbench.com/burn.html

Hogdon H322 is referred to as an extreme powder by Hogdon, a fine extruded powder. I have not had any problems with loads in my Lee autodisk powder measure. I check them about every 5th or 6th round and it stays pretty consistent. +/- .007.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I've not used extruded powders before, but one of the comments I have seen in numerous publications is that they tend to cause minor problems with powder measures. The other issue is that the powder measure cuts some of the powder cylinders and can change the burn rate some if enough of them are modified. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------

